

Ask HN: The black bar of HN's top navigate bar - shellehs

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imm.io&#x2F;1b8tt<p>I just notice there is a black bar on the top bar, does that mean R.I.P Doug ?
======
mjn
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5987720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5987720)

~~~
shellehs
thanks!

